# mat stat V thermostat



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

is a thermostat better at keeping heat mats at a better temp than a mat stat, got a mat stat off ebay. barely used, not happy with it, mat seems colder now with it. and it is turned up full? 

i was wanting to get a habistat thermostat one of those ones with actual temperature measurements on. as the mat stat just doesn't have numbers on, are they better at controlling a temperature? or are mat stats the only thing you can use with heat mats. taa!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i better make this clearer, im making a rack

and i have seen the twin thermostat you can get.
it looks much better than habistats mat stat.

i am going to soon be keeping corns, and leo's in this rack, as i am short on overall viv space, and stacking vivs doesn't make me comfortable with them. so i wanted to get peoples thoughts. 

i'll be using them with 35 x 11 heat mats and its going to have 4 tiers.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

the mats feel not warm at all if they are uncovered, fully cover the mat so that its not showing and leave it for a while. when covered they get to the right temps.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

i use a twin thermostat for my heatmat. I need to get another heatmat to use the other part of the twin thermo. When the light comes on i feel the heatmat and it feels nice and warm. I;ve never used a matstat so i don't know what they are like


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

i use my own pulse stats to get a constant temp on my vivs and racks using various heat types, cables,mats,ceramics,tubes,plates


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

are pulse stats better?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Pulse stats are the best stats as they don't switch the heater on and off like the other stats do (except dimmers), instead they get the temperature to the setting and send small pulses electricity to the heater keeping it at that temp. V. little fluctuation in temps from them if any.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

ill get them, thanks alot!


----------

